# Rescue story with a happy twist



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I was standing out on my balcony yesterday morning when I saw a small pigeon in the street trying to fly up onto the bumper of a car. I couldn't tell from the distance if it was too young to fly or injured, but it clearly was in distress. I went down to help and found that it was a squeaker only about a month old, still with pin feathers, short tail feathers and sparse feathering under its wings. Poor little thing was so stressed out it just sat there and let me pick him up. I looked around but saw no visible sign of its parents or a possible nest (prossibly on one of the higher floor balconies). So I brought "squeaker" inside to check him out and clean him up. 

He seemed to be stressed when I left him alone in his cozy box, so I wrapped him in a towel and held him. He fell to sleep almost immediately. After his nap, I fed him. He does not drink or peck for food yet, so I broke out the Kaytee baby formula. Once he was fed, he seemed more content to relax in his box as long as I was around. I had Kiko and Kalani in the other room and when I would go to visit with them, squeaker would earn his name until I returned. 

I was starting to wonder how I was going to handle things when Kiko and Kalani's daddy showed up on the balcony to eat. Some of you may remember that back in April K and K's daddy and momma (long story how I know its them, but it is). started coming to visit our balcony. I started putting out feed for them and now they are 2 to 3 time a day regular visitors. 

Since K and K were closed in the bedroom and it was relatively cool outside, I decided to open the sliding glass door to let in the fresh air (not often in August I get to do that). Once "daddy" landed on the balcony he started grunting. Usually he starts cooing for Kiko and the two of them have a chat together (very friendly stuff). Then he did something he had never done before. He came inside the apartment! As soon as he did, squeaker started squeaking. At first I was afraid that daddy would be aggressive with the little squeaker, because he had run off any other birds that might be there other than mommy. I picked the box up and daddy flew up onto the coffee table and continued to grunt. It was then that I noticed that it sounded like the grunt Kiko uses when he is trying to get Kalani to come join him in a new nest. So I put the box on the floor and at the same time daddy flew down to the floor, the squeaker got out of the box and ran straight to daddy and started feeding! 

I guess that's keeping it all in the family. First I rescue their babies (Kiko and Kalani) from where someone had thrown their nest (with them in it) in the garbage and now I rescued another of thier babies. I want to believe that the little guy was overly adventurous and tried to fly too soon, but there are some real bird haters in our building. 

Anyway, back to the story, daddy and momma (mostly daddy) came at least 4 times yesterday (the last time being around 7PM). I wasn't sure if/when he would return, so I went ahead and fed squeaker before I went to bed last night to be safe. I opened the door at 7:30AM and by 7:45AM daddy was here feeding squeaker. He came back around 11AM to feed again. 

I will keep K and K in the bedroom during daddy's visits and away from squeaker,s side of the living room otherwise. So here are a few questions"

1) At first I thougth to put a box with squeaker's nest inside out on the balcony in the corner, but I have seen 3 hawks across the street lately (on a regular basis, so I think they have a nest there). Should I keep squeaker inside and let daddy make his inside visits? (better for the squeaker but maybe not for Kiko and Kalani). With such limited exposure, do I risk K and K catching anything? I absolutely do not let K and K anywhere near the squeaker or the feed/water.

2) How long before he flys free?

3) I've put out water and brought the feed box inside next to the squeaker's box. (which is right next to the patio door). Sound good? 

Any thoughts on how to progress from here?


----------



## rigby_321 (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh my gawsh! I have no advice for you but that is SO sweet!! Good job saving these birds! :-D


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwww Beth, you are such a dear  Isolation/quarantine is a tough one- especially with hawks around, and I don't have any brilliant ideas there. Does anyone know if the hawks would be bold enough to come onto your balcony??? Oh and pictures! We demand pictures!!!  Good luck little squeaker!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Update on squeaker:
Daddy has been very attentive and is here pretty much all day from 7:30am (when I open the door) to 7PM (even though I leave the door open till later he doesn't come after about 7ish). On the sedond day, I thought I would try to put squeaker in the cage on the balcony (its getting a little to hot to be leaving the door open even the few inches that I am so daddy can get inside). LOL I had no sooner put him in and turned with one foot back inside when he scampered right back inside before me! He is definately related to Kiko (the adorable little brat). Actually he has very similar markings and colors so far. I noticed yesterday that he started trying to peck at seeds when daddy is here eating (but daddy still feeds him). He only comes out of his "nest" when his daddy is hear. I say "he", but I have no idea if it is a he or she. 

I am thinking of putting him in the cage (on the balcony) at night and closing the cage door so he is safe and secure. Then I can open the cage door during the day so daddy can access him. It would be great if they would take over the balcony and we could have the whole house back. I really do not want either of them getting too used to the indoors and I am having to close me, Kiko and Kalani in the bedroom while he makes his visits during the day so as not to disturb them. That and the heat are getting a little old honestly. Not to mention all those pin feather shells (I forgot about those) that he is shedding. 

I will try to get a good pic of the him to post.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

*1 week update on squeaker:*
It's been a week since I found squeaker on the street on a car bumper. Daddy has been so dedicated to caring for squeaker. He still only squeaks but he has most all of his feathers now. His cere is still not white and he still has a tiny little white tip on his beak. Daddy still feeds him, but he is starting to peck at the feed and he has drank from the water bowl. He's starting to fly now, but he misjudges his landings more often than not. He can fly up better than down. 

As I mentioned in my last post, I don't want to imprint on him or have him become a "pet". On Tuesday, when he went out on the balcony with his daddy, he flew off the balcony! He had not been out there for more than 15 minutes when he was gone! I am really trying to stay out of his developement and leave it completely to his attentive daddy, but it is so hard not to want to protect him. 

Daddy flew from balcony to balcony until he found him. I heard him squeaking and saw daddy standing with him on a higher balcony. For several hours daddy would fly down to our balcony and call for him then fly back to wherever he was. Squeaker flew from balcony to balcony over about 3 hours before he finally made it back to ours. Daddy shooed him inside, fed him then left for the night. 

In the last two days, daddy has become more verbal with him. I have not yet figured out what he is trying to teach squeaker or get him to do but I have noticed that squeaker has gotten more active. He's had a busy morning today and right now he is laying down sleeping on his perch with daddy standing perched next to him. I rarely see mom, so I guess they have a nest somewhere else with babies or eggs. 

I call him a "he", because I just have a feeling from watching him. He looks and acts so much like Kiko when he was that age. Time will tell, but my money is on male for now. Speaking of Kiko and Kalani... While I keep them in a seperate room when daddy is here during the day (and the balcony door open), they can be in the same room once daddy is gone (and the door is closed). Kalani completely ignores him and Kiko will watch him curiously but leaves him alone. He and Kalani are in mating mode this week, so he has other priorities!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just got to read your wonderful rescue story.
That is so amazing the daddy is coming into the apartment to feed the baby. You have done a great job with the baby.

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Reti! Lucky for me and squeaker, daddy has done all the work this time around. I opened the door late today (8:45am) and daddy was sitting out on the balcony waiting  

When he gets here I come in the room with Kiko and Kalani and close the door. I went out a little later and they (daddy and squeaker) were gone. They did that yesterday too. Just like yesterday, they flew back together and squeaker is now taking a nap with daddy standing by his side. So cute! 

*Just an aside note of concern off point:* I noticed in my first post on this thread that at the bottom there are ads for "bird repellents and pigeon control services". Sometimes they show up and sometimes they don't (they are active links to click and redirect you to their services). How are they getting access to add them within my post? I understand allowing ads, but allowing ads for services like that (and within someones own post) seems to go against the very nature of this website.  This seems really wrong and offensive to me. I know there is a whole thread on this somewhere, but when the ads show up inside this thread it forces the topic into this thread.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL Oh my, this is quickly getting out of control  I can't be sure, but I think daddy has brought squeakers sister here! Two days ago I noticed that shortly after daddy would show up this much smaller pigeon would show up. I didn't pay much attention to it since it just hung out on the balcony. Yesterday I noticed that daddy was (what looked like) chasing the little one (I'll call her speckles cause she has more white on her wings) around on the balcony but she was not flying off. I thought daddy was trying to chase her off, since that what he now does to any other bird that tries to land on the balcony. Well, yesterday shortly after daddy came inside, speckles followed him!!! She wasn't here this morning and has never stayed here at night. She showed up shortly after daddy got here today, came right in and perched next to squeaker and that's where she has been since. She seems to follow squeaker around. She has a little bit of white on her cere but she is smaller than squeaker and flies about as badly (misjudging her landings) She flies down better than up though (the opposite of squeaker). I just wonder if this is the second baby of squeakers batch and daddy is trying to keep them together. I have not noticed daddy feeding this one and she seems to be eating for herself more. If not his older sisiter, squeaker may have just aquired an admirer and future mate.  

I sure hope I haven't aquired a flock!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sure sounds like dad is bringing you the whole family because you are so nice to his kids


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, isn't that so cute. I bet daddy brought this little one along for some good seeds. 
But you have to be careful, cause I am sure daddy will bring his next babies to you most likely and the babies once grown up and having their own mates and babies might bring them also and you will have a huge flock in no time show up on your balcony which could cause trouble with the neighbours. Happened to me. In a year I had 50 pigeons visiting my balcony and that caused trouble.

About the adds, there is not much we can do about it. We cannot control what adds are put on the website, unfortunately.

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Today has been interesting. Daddy was here later than usual and squeaker slept later. Around 2pm daddy left and within about 1/2 an hour squeaker left too. I have not seen either one of them since and it is now 6pm. I can't help but worry about the little fella, but this is what I wanted to happen. I noticed earlier today that there was a light bit of white on his cere. I am still guessing he is around 6 to 8 weeks old. If I remember correctly, Kiko and Kalani'es ceres were white by the time they are 2 months old. Does that sound about right? 

So as of right now, it's just me Kiko and Kalani again. We are expecting either a tropical storm or Cat 1 hurricane (Irene) to hit south florida late Thursday, so I kind of hope that he comes back and I can keep him inside during the storm.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like he is around 2 months old. Guess daddy talked him into sleeping outside. Hope he comes back for his breakfast today, to ease your mind

I hope Irene heads more east. I am not in the mood for a hurricane

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Neither daddy or squeaker came back last night. I have to admit I was worried after seeing two hawks. I opened the door earlier today than usual just in case he came back. 

I am happy to report that both daddy and squeaker came in around 8:45AM to eat together. Yay! I guess squeaker was with daddy the whole time and learning all the stuff he needs to survive. I never realized how much time and attention the daddy showed the babies. What a good daddy. Now if we can just get past Irene, I think we can call this "rescue" a complete sucess.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad they came back. I know it is a constant worry when they 'dissapear' for a while.
Let's hope Irene stays off shore, as much as possible to the east.

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to admit it is hard not to worry about him. He left yesterday, in the early afternoon, with "speckles". I don't know what to think of Speckles. I thought she might be a sister, but not so sure now. I have seen her with a solid black pigeon before and he is still around but does not come to eat here much (maybe once a week). 

Squeaker did not return until this afternoon (about an hour ago). I felt sorry for daddy as he kept coming yesterday and today calling squeaker and looking for him. Squeaker and Speckles came back together. Within minutes of their return daddy got here and chased Speckles off then stood gaurd while Squeaker ate. Once Squeaker was perched and napping, Daddy left. 

I am glad that Hurricane Irene looks like she will keep her distance. I still think I will close Squeaker inside on Thursday so he won't find himself in bad weather Thursday night/Friday morning.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhh, he found a little friend and spends time with him/her. That is so sweet. And daddy is a a great dad making sure his son eats his seeds undisturbed. Pigeons are amazing.
Yeah, better keep him in on Thursday/Friday we might have some storms and winds.
Stay safe.

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

It's been a very long time (2 months!) since I was last on PT, so I wanted to give you an update on Squeaker. He is just over 4 months old now (I'm guessing his hatch date was around July 4). Because of his hatchdate, the fact that he now coos and that he is now completely free, I call him Freedom instead of Squeaker. He comes back to visit everyday. He has gotten so big and man can he fly fast! He is very territorial of "his" feed and chases all others off when he is here. The only bird that he submits to and does not even try to stand up to is Kiko. Kiko is clearly alpha pigeon around here. 

Squeaker/Freedom has gotten into the habit of coming in between 1pm and 2pm. He (started the cooing, bobbing, dragging tail, plus he is bigger than all the birds except Kiko). He is even bigger than his daddy! He comes by, eats, drinks water (the only one that drinks from the water dish), relaxes/perches for a while, eats again, drinks water again, relaxes again, then flies away. 

I noticed that he has lost several of his tail feathers and it looks like he might have lost some on his wings also. Not sure if that is an early molt or if he got into it with something out there. There is a hawk with a next just across the street and I saw it chasing a single pigeon a couple of weeks back. I worry about him, but he is healthy, big and fast. The only sad thing, but it is really good for him, is that he is very "people" shy (even with me), so I can't sit close to him and watch him like I used to be able to without spooking him away. I'm glad, in a way, since that will keep him safer out there. Anyway, just wanted to let you know that he is doing great still. 

Kiko and Kalani are still my little brat and angel (I'll let you guess which is which). I bought Kalani a basil plant the other day as a treat and she has almost finished it off  Kiko has totally gotten into the habit of expecting a treat when we come into the house carrying shopping bags. As soon as we walk in and put the bags down, he is right there sticking his nosey little head inside the bags like he knows what he is looking for. Once he has inspected the bags to his satisfaction, he will fly onto the counter and start demanding (very loudly) that I give him his treat. So, as usual, I pull out his treats from the bag (cause I don't dare come home without them) and give him his treat (either, sunflower hearts, pine nuts or fruit-n-nut mix). He gobbles them up in seconds. Oh, and he is learning to play fetch (no kidding). George will throw a sock or some small cloth and he will fly or run over to it shake it really hard then drop it and look at George (waiting for him to throw it again). Sure enough, when George throws it, Kiko goes right for it and shakes it (just like Romeo used to do, he never brought it back either, so I guess Kiko watched him for that first year of his life and learned to play the same way). Too funny! Kiko thinks he's a dog!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwww - what a great update! I haven't been on PT much either - miss everyone and their stories.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful update. Enjoyed reading Kiko's antics. he is such a super smart pij, really.
Great update on squeaker too.
You did a great job with him

Reti


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this post! I am amused and very touched by the story. What a fantastic dad! And clearly, the pigeons LOVE you! They trust you so much to bring their other baby over (if Speckles was indeed the sister, that is). And the daddy is lucky that Freedom was found by you, the human with the kindest heart in the nieghbourhood. God bless!

Give my hugs and kisses to the two lovelies Kiko & Kalani  According to the pigeon grapevine, they are the luckiest pigeon in the neighbourhood - the millionaires!


----------



## jaes mum (Oct 5, 2011)

OMGosh Beth this is just the best story!Its hard to get my husband to come over to the P.C to read anything so i have printed out your Posts to read to him as i know how he will appreciate your story too.You must write a story-book on this and i for one would purchase it.

Good Life To You All.


----------

